

Ask HN:What CMS should I be using? - joshuahornby

A client wants a site with a built in CMS. Is Wordpress the easiest route to go down? Any good jquery and HTML alternatives?
======
canatan01
It depends on what your client wants on the site, but Wordpress is a great
CMS. And as for jquery/html; that depends on the theme you will choose to
make/buy.

~~~
joshuahornby
Wordpress it is I think. Going to use a naked theme and build from there.

